# Dx code: Brittle DM (Diabetes Mellitus)



## Tonyj (Oct 11, 2010)

Would you code brittle DM as (uncontrolled or not stated as uncontrolled) DM?

Tonyj


----------



## cmcgarry (Oct 11, 2010)

Brittle diabetes is exceptionally difficult to control, marked by alternating episodes of hypoglycemia and hyperglycemia.  Frequent adjustments of dietary intake and insulin dosage are required.

However, even brittle diabetes can be "controlled" with vigilance on the part of the patient and/or caregivers.  Therefore, unless the provider specifically stated it was uncontrolled or mentions varying blood sugars, changed the insulin dose, etc., I would not code is as uncontrolled.

Hope this helps,


----------



## Tonyj (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes, this helps tremendously. The physician didn't mention uncontrolled but did mention varying BS and change of insulin doses.

Thanks You.

Tonyj


----------

